# Verizon SGS3 - No Calls, SMS



## gavjamhawk (Oct 26, 2011)

I've spent the last day and a half trying to trouble shoot my phone and I'm at the end of my rope. I have everything returned to stock, but rooted. I am unable to place a call (just sits there dialing) and I can not reply to text messages ("Message not sent"). The problem started sometime yesterday after flashing the newest Synergy ROM. I have since done soft brick tutorials through ODIN many times over getting me back to stock. This sounds ridiculous, but there was recently a death in my family and I need to be in contact with people. Please help me resolve this quickly.

Thank you.


----------



## gavjamhawk (Oct 26, 2011)

shows my phone number, imei shows up too, i saw the thread about that.

i can receive sms, can't send it. no clue whether or not i can receive a call, but i can't make a call...after about 30 seconds of silence it says "Call Ended".


----------



## gavjamhawk (Oct 26, 2011)

yes, i'm stock now...still having the problem. i figured getting back to stock would fix it and it hasn't.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Did you do a SIM re-provision?

Tapped from my 4.2 blacked-out d2vzw using tapatalkHD


----------



## gavjamhawk (Oct 26, 2011)

Not sure how to do a SIM re-provision...all I did was remove it and put it back to try resetting it, that didn't help. Anyway, I took it back to the store and they swapped it out for me...so I guess we can call it solved. Thanks for the time and help.


----------



## Moparty (Jul 2, 2012)

Having this same problem on a Gnex. No service ever since flashing the new sorcery ROM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Snipe_AT (Dec 24, 2011)

Yuuuuup, got the same problem here. Was flashing the new Slim Bean from

http://rootzwiki.com...-rc-1-1-18-2013

here.

Wasn't pleased so I reflashed back, had a couple problems.
Then I went all the way down to stock, thinking it would help.
Now I can't make calls and my IMEI is not showing up.

Any ideas?


----------



## sergiucolo (Dec 1, 2012)

gavjamhawk said:


> I've spent the last day and a half trying to trouble shoot my phone and I'm at the end of my rope. I have everything returned to stock, but rooted. I am unable to place a call (just sits there dialing) and I can not reply to text messages ("Message not sent"). The problem started sometime yesterday after flashing the newest Synergy ROM. I have since done soft brick tutorials through ODIN many times over getting me back to stock. This sounds ridiculous, but there was recently a death in my family and I need to be in contact with people. Please help me resolve this quickly.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi. So how was the problem solved? By changing SIM? I have the exact same problem that you had on my SGS3 and i don't know how to fix it. I flashed back to stock 100%, rerooted and went in different roms. I event brought it to Verizon and changed my sim card (my phone is not on warranty anymore though), but nothing helped fixing my phone


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Snipe_AT said:


> Hi. So how was the problem solved? By changing SIM? I have the exact same problem that you had on my SGS3 and i don't know how to fix it. I flashed back to stock 100%, rerooted and went in different roms. I event brought it to Verizon and changed my sim card (my phone is not on warranty anymore though), but nothing helped fixing my phone


These problems are likely different. Do you have an IMEI under "About Phone", what ROM did you flash, and have you tried going back to stock ICS to reprovision your SIM?

Tapped from my 4.2 blacked-out d2vzw using tapatalkHD


----------



## sergiucolo (Dec 1, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> With all due respect your problem isn't near the same as his as you lost IMEI. Refer to the IMEI thread to recover.
> 
> These problems are likely different. Do you have an IMEI under "About Phone", what ROM did you flash, and have you tried going back to stock ICS to reprovision your SIM?
> 
> Tapped from my 4.2 blacked-out d2vzw using tapatalkHD


Yeah, I tried CM10.1, CleanRom, LiquidSmooth Rom and then i went back to stock ICS a couple times (it's been a few weeks that i have the problem). The IMEI is showed correctly under About Phone. The phone works perfectly, just when i activate it on verizon it doesn't send text messages (it says message not sent) and it doesn't make/receive phone calls. The weird thing is that the 4G works perfectly and it receives text messages. 
Now i think the only choices that i have is either to call Samsung Customer Service or try to orther another Sim with verizon (even though the sim that i have works perfectly on my other phone, a samsung galaxy nexus).

I really thought that mine was a unique case, i felt "less alone" yesterday when i went through this post by gavjamhawk.
Thank you for the answers


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

sergiucolo said:


> Yeah, I tried CM10.1, CleanRom, LiquidSmooth Rom and then i went back to stock ICS a couple times (it's been a few weeks that i have the problem). The IMEI is showed correctly under About Phone. The phone works perfectly, just when i activate it on verizon it doesn't send text messages (it says message not sent) and it doesn't make/receive phone calls. The weird thing is that the 4G works perfectly and it receives text messages.
> Now i think the only choices that i have is either to call Samsung Customer Service or try to orther another Sim with verizon (even though the sim that i have works perfectly on my other phone, a samsung galaxy nexus).
> 
> I really thought that mine was a unique case, i felt "less alone" yesterday when i went through this post by gavjamhawk.
> Thank you for the answers


SIM reprovision?


----------



## sergiucolo (Dec 1, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> SIM reprovision?


I haven't done it, and to be honest i didn't know what was it until yesterday night when i read it here on this post. 
Is it different than factory resetting the phone , bringing it to stock ?
I will try it in a little bit


----------



## sergiucolo (Dec 1, 2012)

Omg. It's working :') after the reprovision of SIM. Thank you Goose306. Now updating all the otas and tomorrow i'll probabily root and flash a custom rom.
"Your phone is damaged and probabily will not work anymore on our network" <- That's what verizon said to me after i went 3 times


----------



## Snipe_AT (Dec 24, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> With all due respect your problem isn't near the same as his as you lost IMEI. Refer to the IMEI thread to recover.


Thanks for the recommendation, I'm searching for any thread related and I can't seem to find one. Any more suggestions?


----------



## newk8600 (Mar 29, 2012)

So I had a similar issue to sergiucolo. I couldn't send texts/calls. I had been running a CM 10.1 nightly for about a month with no troubles. I went back to Stock JB tried the reset "*2676*3855#" nothing happened. I then went back to stock ICS and did the reset. Now instead of saying I have 4G but not letting calls through it says I'm roaming and still won't let calls/texts through. I'm wondering if anybody has a suggestion. My IMEI and number are all correct.


----------



## Exodus (Jan 17, 2012)

newk8600 said:


> Omg. It's working :') after the reprovision of SIM. Thank you Goose306. Now updating all the otas and tomorrow i'll probabily root and flash a custom rom.
> "Your phone is damaged and probabily will not work anymore on our network" <- That's what verizon said to me after i went 3 times


Verizon has a bunch of idiots working for them. They don't know crap. I asked for a sim card, and they were like I need the phone to activate the sim. I was like WTF you do not need the phone to activate it. After 30 minutes of talking to her, they gave me a sim card and I activated it lol.


----------

